# Snow goose floaters



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I have been thinking about buying some snow goose floaters. Do you guys have any suggestions on a good decoy at good price.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For the price you might as well go with the Herters. I don't know of any product cheaper. Do some of your custom painting and you'll be set.

Cabela's Order


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

For the price, Herter's are the way to go. The only bad thing about them is that they have a tendency to roll over in wind, so a lot of guys weight the keel. I know Tony Toye uses rebar on his to keep them stable. You can probably just buy some regular lead duck straps and they'd work pretty well also.

Carry-Lite's aren't bad either but will cost a little more. They just remodeled their snows last year so now they are a molded white plastic (not a brown plastic painted white)...so you no longer have to worry about the paint flaking off on them; which carry-lite's have had problems with in the past.


----------

